# AUSZEICHNUNG DER BESTEN FISCHER*INNEN DES JAHRES



## Wertachfischer_KF (1. Juni 2022)

Fischen ist für mich kein Wettkampf. Darum habe ich an den letzten Königsfischen meines Vereins gar nicht teilgenommen.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

ich war als naiver, vom Mainstream der damaligen Erwachsenen beeinflusster Teenager/Jungangler  mal Jugendfischerkönig und hab dafür als Preis eine Sportex-Hohlglas-Telerute gewonnen.

Hab dann aber ziemlich schnell meine persönliche Einstellung zur Angelei entwickelt und die sieht eine Teilnahme an Wettbewerben o.ä. nicht vor.
Als Jungangler waren wir aber damals zur Teilnahme an Preis- und Königsfischen verpflichtet.
Als Erwachsener konnte ich das dann ganz legal und ohne Sanktionen sein lassen.

Ich gönne aber jedem, der so was mag, seinen Spaß und Erfolg.

Die Charaktere sind halt auch bei Anglern durchaus verschieden und das finde ich auch in Ordnung so.


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. Juni 2022)

Ich bin mit dem Begriff "Wettkampf" eh immer am fremdeln......bei wirtschaftlicher Entwicklung, Forschung und Qualifikation mag das ja noch in Ordnung sein, hoffentlich kommt dabei dann "mehr" raus, aber beim Angeln ? ich bitte euch.....


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Juni 2022)

Für mich persönlich bin ICH der beste Fischer des Jahres,Punkt.Aus.Ende.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Fischen ist für mich kein Wettkampf. Darum habe ich an den letzten Königsfischen meines Vereins gar nicht teilgenommen.


Hallo,

kann ich nachvollziehen, allerdings gehe ich zum Königsfischen und zum anschließenden Fest, um die Arbeit der dazu nötigen vielen freiwilligen Helfern zu honorieren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> allerdings gehe ich zum Königsfischen und zum anschließenden Fest, um die Arbeit der dazu nötigen vielen freiwilligen Helfern zu honorieren.


Ich war die letzten Jahre regelmäßig beim Königsfischen vor Ort, geangelt habe ich bei solchen Veranstaltungen aber seit meiner Junganglerzeit nicht mehr.  

Ausschlafen und nach Ende der Angel- und Abwiegezeit etwas Präsenz zeigen reicht mir da völlig.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. Juni 2022)

Als Jungangler und später noch ein paar Jahre als Jugendwart habe ich in meinem Bremen-Norder-Verein an allen Vereinsfischen teilgenommen. Gerade aus der Jugendgruppe kamen so einige Pokale zusammen. Das sah schon imposant aus, aber die holde Weiblichkeit ließ sich nicht so richtig damit beeindrucken ...Also habe ich irgendwann das Vereinsfischen eingestellt und alle Pötte dem damaligen Jugendwart überlassen.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> aber die holde Weiblichkeit ließ sich nicht so richtig damit beeindrucken ...Also habe ich irgendwann das Vereinsfischen eingestellt und alle Pötte dem damaligen Jugendwart überlassen.


Hättest Du einfach behauptet, die Pokale wäre von Tennisturnieren, wäre das vielleicht ganz anders gelaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Hättest Du einfach *behauptet, die Pokale wäre von Tennisturnieren*, wäre das vielleicht ganz anders gelaufen.



Dann hätte ihn vmtl. gleich eine Dame in die nächstbeste Besenkammer gezogen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Hättest Du einfach behauptet, die Pokale wäre von Tennisturnieren, wäre das vielleicht ganz anders gelaufen.


Aber wie hätte ich „2. Platz beim Frauenangeln“ erklären sollen? Und bevor Fragen auftauchen: Da gings um Angeln mit der Partnerin


----------



## Seele (1. Juni 2022)

Ich nehme teilweise noch an solchen Veranstaltungen teil. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt aber drauf, weil der Verein eine Veranstaltung austrägt und dann macht es natürlich Sinn hin zu gehen. Es machen sich schließlich einige Leute Arbeit. Viele aus dem Norden sind nicht in Vereinen organisiert, das ist mir klar, aber in Bayern kommst du, gerade bei Jahreskarten, selten um einen Verein drum rum.


----------



## Floma (1. Juni 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Fischen ist für mich kein Wettkampf. Darum habe ich an den letzten Königsfischen meines Vereins gar nicht teilgenommen.


Bei uns gibt es auch König/Königin bzw. Prinz/Prinzessin. Wie ein Wettkampf fühlt es sich trotz umfangreicher Prämierung für mich nicht an. Für die meisten ist es eine bunte Veranstaltung, ein Treffen von Freunden, ein wenig Spaß mit anschließendem Essen und Trinken. Wenn die Gewinner gefeiert werden, geht es nicht erst zweitrangig auch darum, in den Austausch zu kommen, wie die Fänge gelungen sind.
Einstellungssache.


----------



## Minimax (1. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Pressemeldung_
> Anhang anzeigen 408358
> 
> _Gerhard Liebhart, Robert Baldauf, Elisabeth Dornbusch, Robert Winkler („Friedfischangler des Jahres 2021“), Matthias Gassner, Manuela Altmüller („Raubfischanglerin des Jahres 2021“), Karl Baldauf, Barbara Holzapfel, Klaus Blättler („Salmonidenfischer des Jahres 2021“), Max Strafinger (v.l.n.r.)_
> ...


Ich hätte es gut gefunden, liebe  Anglerboard Redaktion , wenn dieser Beitrag deutlicher als die Werbebotschaft von der Angelreisenfirma die sie ist, gekennzeichnet worden wäre. Es gibt schliesslich außerhalb Deutschlands noch Angelwettbewerbe auf nationalen und internationalen Ebenen. Dort gibt es auch von internationalen Anglervereinigungen anerkannte Titel:
Denn es handelt sich ja um einen Preis innerhalb der Kundschaft eines privaten Unternehmens. Das ist natürlich völlig OK als Pressemeldung, ich fände nur besser wenn auch in den Tags klar gekennzeichnet werden würde, das es sich um ein Private (PR) Aktion des Unternehmens handelt.

Zur Persönlichen Einstellung: Ich selbst habe nie an einem Wettbewerbsangeln teilgenommen- die Gnade der späten Geburt. Ich kenne aber die Berichte lieber Ükelkumpels wie Fantastic Fishing oder Stippi68 (Immerhin Teilnehmerin an einer Friedfischweltmeiserschaft) davon: Ich glaube ich könnte mich der Aufregung und Spannung solcher Wettkämpfe kaum entziehen. Ich merke auch, wie ich mich freue, wenn ich Lob und Anerkennung von meinen Kumpis für einen tollen Fisch erhalte. Ich würde also nie den ersten Stein werfen dürfen wenn es um Angelwettbewerbe geht.

Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2022)

Brauch ich nicht mehr, Kini werden ist einfach scheixxteuer mit den ganzen Freibiergesichtern


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht mehr, Kini werden ist einfach scheixxteuer mit den ganzen Freibiergesichtern


Hallo,

war bei uns früher auch mal so. Ist aber im Laufe der Jahrzehnte irgendwann eingeschlafen und es wird schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr erwartet, dass da der Kini eine Runde (was tatsächlich teuer werden würde) ausgibt. Insofern ist das für den Kini heutzutage bei uns kostenlos .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (2. Juni 2022)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht, eine Werbeveranstaltung wie viele andere auch, halt in weniger geil
Wenn man mit 200 PS Bassbooten über den See brettert und alles auf YouTube zu sehen ist, ist das geil, wenn ein paar Rentner aber altmodisch einen Wettbewerb austragen wird das kritisiert


----------



## fishhawk (2. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Minimax schrieb:


> wenn dieser Beitrag deutlicher als die Werbebotschaft von der Angelreisenfirma die sie ist, gekennzeichnet worden wäre


Da magst Du zwar grundsätzlich schon recht haben, aber wer nicht von selber merkt, welchen Hintergrund solche Meldungen oder z.B. auch Fangberichte von Teamanglern etc. etc. haben, dem ist vermutlich auch mit einem dezenten Hinweis nicht mehr allzu viel zu helfen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (2. Juni 2022)

Meinung persönliche Meinung......Wettbewerbsangeln in Sachen Fische ist gar nicht so meins. Hat für mich im übergeordneten Sinne auch nichts mit Angeln zu tuen. 
Da gibt es ja auf Vereinsebene auch sehr viele von diesen Veranstaltungen um zum Jahresabschluss die Könige zu ermitteln. Das war u.a. für mich auch ein Ausschlusskriterium nie in einem Verein einzutreten. Ok diese Teilnahmen sind je freiwillig aber..... Ich geh angeln um die Natur zu genießen , die sogenannte Erdung zu bekommen und ab und zu einen Fisch zu entnehmen, damit bin ich zufrieden und glücklich.....


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. Juni 2022)

Früher war ich ein leidenschaftlicher Wettfischer. Habe Stadtmeisterschaften, Königsfischen des Vereins, Bezirks, Verbandsmeisterschaften, jeweils für Fliesswasser und Stillwasser getrennt, und offene Wettbewerbe gefischt. In meinem Angelkeller stehen knapp 100 Trophäen rum. Heutzutage frage ich mich, wieso ich das gemacht habe. Zum Teil waren es auch Teamfischen und meine Freunde waren alle dabei, also hatte das also auch einen sozialen Charakter. Und ja, anglerisch hat mich das auch verbessert und eine gewisse Selbstzufriedenheit beschert wenn man erfolgreich war. Überlege schon lange die Pokale alle weg zu schmeißen, andererseits war das lange Zeit mein anglerisches Leben und Teil meiner anglerischen Entwicklung.
Meine ersten Berührungen mit dem Fliegenfischen und meine erste Meerforellentour haben dann alles grundlegend geändert.
Frei sein am Wasser in schöner Umgebung ist das Wichtigste, gepaart mit Ausdauer auf einen Zielfisch fischen. Tagelang Schneider ist mittlerweile egal.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Frei sein am Wasser in schöner Umgebung ist das Wichtigste, gepaart mit Ausdauer auf einen Zielfisch fischen. Tagelang Schneider ist mittlerweile egal.


Schön zu hören, dass ich nicht der einzige  bin, der so denkt, obwohl es hier in MFr natürlich keine Meerforellen gibt.

Ich gönne den anderen trotzdem ihren Spaß bei diversen Wettbewerben teilzunehmen, solange es dabei waidgerecht zu geht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Juli 2022)

Ich habe früher als Jungangler einmal an einem Pokalangeln dran teilgenommen, wo nicht der größte Fisch, sondern nur das Gesamtgewicht zählte. Da habe ich mal den 3.Platz gemacht und einen kleinen Pokal gewonnen! Darauf war ich natürlich stolz wie Oskar... 

Heutzutage nehme ich immer am An- und Waller-Hegefischen teil, weil ich da mit den Vereinskollegen zusammen angeln kann und ich beim gemeinsamen wiegen schöne Fische sehen kann und wir dabei immer unsere Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse vom/beim Angeln austauschen. 

Angelkönig beim Königsangeln möchte ich gar nicht sein, die haben mir zu viele Verpflichtungen. Darum nehme ich auch so gut wie nie an so einer Veranstaltung teil, zudem hätte ich sehr weit zu fahren und irgendwie kann ich mich nicht überwinden, Nachts um 3.00 aufzustehen....


----------

